# Troy Built Log Splitter Hydraulic Leak



## glassmanjpf (Sep 9, 2010)

I have had a problem with my spltter leaking fluid through the upper cap on the valve.  I've read through the forums and it seemed the problem was the o-rings.  I have replaced the two O-rings twice with the type mentioned on some of the other treads and it continues to leak after 1-3 hours of splitting.  I'm thinking now its more than just the O ring.  after a few hours when its leaking the ram comes down very slowly even stops.  It retracts fine.  I am now looking to just buy the complete assembly.  Troy built OEM parts number for the valve is 718-0481 which is now replaced by part number 918-0481A, I have found this valve for $178.86 which I thought was a little pricey.  The cap on the valve says "Energy" so I went to their website and saw valve Model C-908 DSKCVA 200 which is a 4 way valve for $85.  

I'm not sure if this valve will work on my splitter.  Does anyone have any info on which valve to get?

Thanks!


----------



## ANeat (Sep 9, 2010)

Im not sure how the Energy valve is made but in my experience with hydraulics there should be something more like a quad ring.   If the Rod the o-rings seal against is worn or scored that can accelerate the wear on the new o-rings.  Dirt and stuff gets on the rod and gets dragged into the valve.  Just normal wear in the life of a splitter I guess....


 Here is another place that may have what you need if a new valve is the solution.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=&byKeyword=yes&search=splitter valve


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, check the rod for any kind of abrasions or burrs.  A very minute burr will wipe out a seal in short order.  They can often be polished off with emery cloth.


----------



## triptester (Sep 9, 2010)

Log splitter valves are usually interchangeable. Little to no modifications needed. Average price $80.00 .

Your valve sounds like it might be scored internally.


----------



## polaris (Sep 14, 2010)

triptester said:
			
		

> Log splitter valves are usually interchangeable. Little to no modifications needed. Average price $80.00 .
> 
> Your valve sounds like it might be scored internally.


    Agreed.
    Joe


----------



## glassmanjpf (Sep 14, 2010)

Ordered the valve from Energy cost was $85 should be here anyday now.  Thanks for the input I'll let you know how it all works out.

http://www.energymfg.com/products/hydraulic-valves.html


----------



## glassmanjpf (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, so I removed the valve not to much trouble.  However getting the old fittings off was a PITA.  Only got one off the old unit and reused the other one looked like it was chewed off.  Needed to use a pipe wrench.  Anyway local auto parts store had the identical fittings I needed for 10 bucks.  Splitter back up and running. Split for 2 hours today and worked great.


----------



## louie_r2 (Feb 5, 2013)

glassmanjpf said:


> OK, so I removed the valve not to much trouble. However getting the old fittings off was a PITA. Only got one off the old unit and reused the other one looked like it was chewed off. Needed to use a pipe wrench. Anyway local auto parts store had the identical fittings I needed for 10 bucks. Splitter back up and running. Split for 2 hours today and worked great.


 
Hey glassmanipf  do you still have  the old  valve ?
I could use a few parts  off  it. where on Long Island? I'm in Farmingdale if so email me louis_r2@yahoo.com

thanks louie


----------



## glassmanjpf (Feb 6, 2013)

louie_r2 said:


> Hey glassmanipf  do you still have  the old  valve ?
> I could use a few parts  off  it. where on Long Island? I'm in Farmingdale if so email me louis_r2@yahoo.com
> 
> thanks louie[/quote
> ...


----------

